# Re trip to Sana Fe N.M.



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Considering going to Sana Fe on vacation this July with the travel trailer. Leaving from Houston. Has anyone made that trip with a trailer? How are the roads, mountains with a trailer?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wife's family is from that area.. Some fair sized mountains around Santa Fe.. Think they are about two miles higher in elevation than we are down here.. Better have a pretty powerful truck to pull some of them...Beautiful country...but rugged.. Good Luck


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've done it many times on vacations and hunting trips. Motorhome, truck & stock trailer, cabover camper on a truck, and even a 1979 Trans Am! There are a few long pulls but nothing real bad getting into Santa Fe. North of there it can get to be a challenge, especially up toward Pagosa Springs. Depends on your tow vehicle, what you're towing, and the wind.


----------



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

If you go you should try Pecos National Park just south of Santa fe ,head waters of pecos river its really beautiful looks a little like Colorado I took my travel trailer there a few years ago . Also has good trout fishing in the river and lakes .


----------

